# ISTJ social role according to socionics



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sensing Logical Introtim - Wikisocion
Socionics SLI, ISTp
Likely MBTI: ISTJ


> Common social roles
> 
> *The quiet individualist* who marches to his or her own drumbeat, cultivating eccentric, yet enjoyable interests and pretty much ignoring everything else.
> *Mr. or Mrs. down-to-earth*, who takes a dry and simple attitude towards everything, deflating all excitement and elevated emotions and sentiments.



Logical Sensing Introtim - Wikisocion
Socionics LSI, ISTj
Likely MBTI: ISTP


> Common social roles
> 
> *The policeman* or *referee* who keeps a sharp eye on how well people are adhering to the rules and takes it upon himself to correct or punish deviants.
> *The career bureaucrat* or *administrator* who rises through the ranks of traditional administrative structures (government organs, large corporations, and other large, hierarchical structures), carefully performing his duties and winning in the long run.
> ...


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

I recon most of you guys are ISTp, do you think you agree with the social roles? My dad an ISTJ&ISTp fits "the quite individualist" quite well, I think socionics enhances its personality description more so than MBTI's ISTJ. I don't know why MBTI labels introverted sensing "traditionalist", policeman... to say.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Certainly I agree with the quiet individualist in terms of Si, but the description of Si takes "sensing" more literally than I think it ought to be. In doing so, it makes it more of an aptitude than a function.

Now that I look at socionics functions as a whole though, I suppose Si kinda fits best but _none_ of them strikes a chord with me. *shrugs*


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Most ISTPs are potentially MBTI ISTJs but the stereotypes latched to this label makes it very difficult for people to accept it. I mean who wants to be typed as a boring do gooder


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

_Owfin_
I just realized in the ISTP forum that most of guys there don't want to be labeled as ISTJs not only because they hate/dislike the stereotype, but also because they think that extroverted thinking, "Te", is really "aggressive", the make things happen functions. Well I guess that is inline with the MBTI stereotype but from what I see now, that seems to be wrong and less inline with Carl Jung who labels it as simply an evaluation ("rational") function that is not even responsible for any action. Te just evaluates in accordance with objective "reasoning" relying on externally verifiable premises.

Some ISTPs may not want to be typed as ISTJs because they don't see them selves as aggressive, being in people's faces since they believe that its a "Te" trait to be like that. And in contrast "Ti" is seen as the more peaceful tolerating reasoning system that doesn't feel the need to be intrusive, thus they see them selves as ISTPs foremost. However in socionics that isn't the case since the none intrusive focused behaviour is attributed to "Si" due to its focused nature whilst "Se" is the aggressive function being more out there in comparison. 





> *Si vs. Ni: a focus on one's environment and how it's affecting one's physical state vs. a focus on a situation's development over time and other underlying meanings
> 
> Se vs. Ne: active acquisition, control, and organization of visible territory and objects vs. active search for and development of invisible potential and emerging situations
> 
> ...


_Si and Se are "action" functions, the get things done processes. The judgement functions just evaluate. _


----------

